
ProIP Act Signed Into Law - White House Gets Copyright Czar - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/proip_act_signed_into_law.php
======
vaksel
this will be just as successful as the drug czar. Won't solve anything, but in
the meanwhile will screw up many people's lives

~~~
TrevorJ
I can see it now: it's a trilogy. The war on Drugs, the War on Terror, and the
War on Copyright Infringement.

